# Hoping for Remote Work



## m3gatl20n

I am currently a US citizen and I have a fiance in Brazil. My company allows for working at home if they approve it. So when I move to Brazil and I work with a US based company what would I require here? Obviously the goal would to be a Brazilian citizen, I know that marriage visas take a while(2 years before citizen?) which im not really concerned about I just want to be staying there without breaking any laws. 

I know we are a global company and even have an office in SP. I assume if I move there they would have to pay me from Brazilian side of things so that would mean I would need a Brazilian work Visa correct? 

Any advice would be appreciated she cannot leave Brazil to move to US because of family obligations I really want to be with her there. Any other ideas would be helpful.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Firstly, marrying a Brazilian will give you residence rights.
You will get an "RNE" (Registro National de Estrangeiro.) - A Brazilian "Green Card".
It will be temporary at first, but after two years, if you are still here, it becomes permanent.
Fathering a Brazilian child will give you permanent residence straight away, as was my case.

To become a Brazilian citizen required (in 1995, when I did the process,) at least 4 years of permanent residence, or at least 1 year of permanent residence if you have a Brazilian child. - I doubt it has changed?

It is beaurocratic, and requires a Portuguese test. Speaking, reading and writing.
The speaking part is an interview, then the Federal Police agent will ask you to write what he/she recites from the constitution, then you will read a page that is chosen.

I did my process in 1995, and it got aproved finally in 1997.

I have written an article about "To Naturalize or Not" over on the Gringos Forum. It might be interesting to you.


----------



## m3gatl20n

I was watching some videos about work. If I was able to work remotely with my US job and withdraw cash using my ATM and then lets say I decide to marry my Fiancee there can i not do the work here anymore? Basically is there a way to stay their permanently without having to lose my job here that I can do online? Would that be a permanent resident visa?


----------



## m3gatl20n

Thanks for the information if i have the permanent residence there do I lose my US Citizenship? I think for me my only option until my Portuguese becomes fluent is to get a work from home job or have my current job let me work from home and continue to get paid US based. Also, will it be easier once my wife marries or fathers a child with me an American citizen to come back to USA to visit? As of now she was denied her last tourist visa application.


----------

